# Online Glaucoma Test



## littlelaur (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,
Ive read alot of posts, saying that people have vision problems, I am the same :roll:

I found this glaucoma test online, my results have shown up abnormal everytime I used it, when you have had eye exams have you been tested for glaucoma? As usually it is found in older people, so I dont know if optometrists check for this???

Anyway here is the link to do a free online glaucoma test
http://www.visionrx.com/gscan/DoTest.asp

Did anyone elses results turn up abnormal?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Looks like you have to register first at http://www.visionrx.com/ before you can reach the link you've posted.

My results also came back abnormal for both eyes. It may have something to do with the fact that I was using a laptop and may have been looking at the test from the wrong proximity.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't even looked at this test and I can tell you right now it's bullshit.

I had an obsession with glaucoma for a while - positive I had it. I had every single symptom - the rings or 'halos' around light in the dark, the blurry vision, the watery eyes, the pressure in my eyes.

The *only* way you can tell if someone has glaucoma is to look inside their eye at their lens. Glaucoma is a build up of fluid and pressure inside the eye near the lens. There is nothing you could do online that could possibly show you about Glaucoma.

Do NOT worry about this.


----------



## sttsap (Nov 9, 2012)

There is another visual field test at: http://visual-field.com/screeningTest.htm


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my word. Sometimes I think the internet was the worst thing that was evere invented. Mind you I am 53 and grew up without it, so I know.

NEVER get a diagnosis for anything over the internet. You may want to research, of course, but especially with your eyes!!!!! An online "test" isn't going to tell you squat. You need to see an opthalmologist, not optometrist but an M.D. OPHTHALMOLOGIST. Diagnosis of glaucoma isn't easy! Usually 5 separate tests are performed IN A DOCTOR'S OFFICE with special equipment.

Probably a VERY good experienced optometrist who tests your eyes for glasses, might do the eye pressure test, but he/she would refer to to an opthalmologist for further testing if he/she thought there was a problem.

I know about real eye problems as I had detached retinas in both eyes -- age 24, I have extremely poor vision, muscle weakness in one eye, no binocular vision, the start of a cataract in my left eye, and some macular problem in my right. I was seeing an eye doctor when I was 2 and had eyeglasses at 2 and 1/2. Believe me, this I know about.

http://www.glaucoma....ostic-tests.php
Tests done to determine if someone has glaucoma ... and these are all not definitive!
*The inner eye pressure*
Tonometry

*The shape and color of the optic nerve*
Ophthalmoscopy (dilated eye exam)

*The complete field of vision*
Perimetry (visual field test)

*The angle in the eye where the iris meets the cornea*
Gonioscopy

*Thickness of the cornea*
Pachymetry

*Diagnosing glaucoma is not always easy, and careful evaluation of the optic nerve continues to be essential to diagnosis and treatment. The most important concern is protecting your sight. Doctors look at many factors before making decisions about your treatment. If your condition is particularly difficult to diagnose or treat, you may be referred to a glaucoma specialist. A second opinion is always wise if you or your doctor become concerned about your diagnosis or your progress.*

-------------------------------------
DR is not a problem with vision. It is a perceptual distortion. A problem with the brain processing incoming and outgoing stimuli. Why we don't know. Individuals WHO ARE BLIND come in complaining of DP ...
It would be like saying that deja vu is caused by your vision. It is scientifically known it is not.

Sometimes I'd like to shoot the computer, lol.


----------

